# Coppernose vs Standard Bluegill



## natelefty (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a fishery bringing in some fish locally and they are offering coppernose bluegill. How do these compare to standards. Are they recommended. I have hybrids stocked now, I am removing them and replacing with Standards to feed the bass. Are coppernose ok or should I just stock the standards. thanks!


----------



## natelefty (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, found out coppernose are not for Ohio but warmer climate.


----------

